# Hanging out with Rodney



## Tony (Mar 5, 2017)

Yesterday I had to be at a Sales Meeting in Dallas for work. My son and I stopped by @Bigdrowdy1 's house to visit awhile on our way home. Had a great time seeing his shop and smoking setup! Many thanks for the hospitality Rodney, it was nice to visit. I also left with some pretty sweet wood he gave me, I'll put up some pics when I unload it all. My son left with a pretty dang nice gift too, pics to follow. Tony

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 5, 2017)

OK... So where's the pictures already, the suspense is killin us!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2017)

If I ever make it to Texas, in the winter because the heat would kill this yankee, I'm looking both of you guys up.


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> If I ever make it to Texas, in the winter because the heat would kill this yankee, I'm looking both of you guys up.



You come on down Greg, I would be thrilled to shake your hand! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2017)

Here is what my son got, he was super-happy!


 

Here is my stash, some great pieces for cutting boards and some sweet bowl blanks. Thanks again my friend! !

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 5, 2017)

Had a great time @Tony wish we wood have had more time to dig around. Any of you guys are always welcome to come over whenever your in town. Dang shame we are so spread out. We need a get-together wood-a-thon some where.



Rodney

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2017)

Almost forgot he gave me this sweet mulberry board too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------

